# Battery Storage Boxes - Post Your Pictures



## DiverDn (Jan 20, 2010)

(originally posted in wrong section)

I am thinking about getting a fishing tackle box to store batteries, holders, charger/testers etc. in.

Does anyone have any pictures they can show for me to borrow your ideas from?

Thanks
John


----------



## Kremer (Jan 20, 2010)

Here's what I use for 18650's. They will also hold 2x123's in each of the six blocks without modding it.


----------



## alfreddajero (Jan 20, 2010)

Here's mine....mine used for batts only.


----------



## UserName (Jan 20, 2010)

Wow. That's a lot of batteries.

I've been looking for a compartment type box that would hold individual aa's on end. A shotshell box would have been ideal. I looked up specs, and found the diameter of a AA to be close enough to a 28 gauge shotshell. All the plastic shotshell boxes I could find were for 12 and 20 gauge, apparently 28 gauge is not common enough. Regardless, I will watch this thread with great interest, and hope to see an idea I like.


----------



## alfreddajero (Jan 20, 2010)

Well if you do a search you will that this has been asked before......lots of ideas.


----------



## kramer5150 (Jan 20, 2010)

Nothing fancy...

At home, a Plano storage box.
http://www.planomolding.com/










travel, It works but I'd like to upgrade though.


----------



## skillet (Jan 20, 2010)

I use one of these


I got it at Lowes sometime back...

GB


----------



## joeparker54 (Jan 20, 2010)

$7 @ harbor freight and holds most of my cells when not in use, except for the alkies that is.


----------



## DiverDn (Jan 21, 2010)

alfreddajero said:


> Well if you do a search you will that this has been asked before......lots of ideas.



I did a search and found a few pictures, but they were spread throughout many different threads, many with one picture per thread.

I thought I would be nice to have several pictures in one thread. This thread has a lot of pictures and ideas on how to carry batteries. 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/166413

Great pictures, keep 'em coming.
Thanks
John


----------



## HKJ (Jan 21, 2010)

I do not have big boxes for battery storage, but use these for most of my batteries:






They do not exist in a size for 18650, there I uses the cheap boxes from DX:


----------



## Conan (Jan 23, 2010)

Here's my battery box:






And what would all those batteries do without chargers?


----------



## DiverDn (Jan 23, 2010)

Conan said:


> Here's my battery box:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What to do with the chargers and testers was part of my decision. I thought if I used a somewhat large fishing tackle box, I could put them in the bottom of it.

I don't know if I can leave them lay on top of each other like yours in the picture, I would worry about breaking them. I tend to be kinda rough on my stuff and more than a little clumsy. I just know I would drop the box with them on the bottom and end up breaking some of them.


----------



## Conan (Jan 23, 2010)

My plastic box with the chargers stay on the floor the whole time.


----------



## mikevelarde (Jan 27, 2010)

Conan said:


> Here's my battery box:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Nice battery box KABAYAN!:wave:

Can you tell me where you bought it? I need to organize them!


----------



## Conan (Jan 27, 2010)

mikevelarde said:


> Nice battery box KABAYAN!:wave:
> 
> Can you tell me where you bought it? I need to organize them!



Salamat (that means thank you in our native language)! The battery box is a fish bait/tackle box that I bought at the hardware section of Landmark. The charger box is a 35 liter plastic storage box I bought from SM Makati.


----------



## alfreddajero (Jan 27, 2010)

You can also get them at WalMart and places that sell fishing gear. I think mine was under 3bones.


----------



## mikevelarde (Jan 27, 2010)

Conan said:


> Salamat (that means thank you in our native language)! The battery box is a fish bait/tackle box that I bought at the hardware section of Landmark. The charger box is a 35 liter plastic storage box I bought from SM Makati.


 

Thanks a lot este.... SALAMAT Kabayan for the tip!


----------



## alfreddajero (Jan 27, 2010)

Anyone want some lumpia....lol. Guess i need to get another box to put all my rechargeables in......


----------



## Conan (Jan 27, 2010)

alfreddajero said:


> Anyone want some lumpia....lol. Guess i need to get another box to put all my rechargeables in......



How about some Balut?  You got a lot of batteries!


----------



## alfreddajero (Jan 27, 2010)

No thanks man....its all yours lol. Love Blackchocolate if you know what i mean.....the one made out of dugo.....I plan on getting another case for my nimh batts.....since the lithiums have there own case i dont want the nimh cells to be without a home as well.


----------



## cckw (Feb 14, 2010)

I know this is an old thread but this may help someone. the white boxes made for AA, have rubber inside for a good fit I really like those. I got them some time ago and haven't seen them anywhere since.

the other boxes are for rifle ammunition. Reloaders use them.. You can get them at Cabelas, Bass Pro, etc. or at a gun show. I don't want to tell you what caliber to buy because what may fit in one brand of box may be too tight in another brand. Just take some batteries with you and test fit. these were $2.00 & $2.50 at a gun show.

As a funny story: Notice the letter R written on the closed one? My GF asked about that. I explained the R is for rechargeable (which it is). Then I added that for the other box I should put an R on it for "Regular" batteries.... perhaps funnier if you were there.


----------



## Batou00159 (May 8, 2010)

Conan said:


> Here's my battery box:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice to see somone else using Gp Ultra batts :twothumbs the storage is excellent


----------



## jslappa (May 8, 2010)

I use Plano boxes for my batteries. This thread caught my interest, and as I was reading it, my wife walks past the computer. She stopped dead in her tracks, backed up, looked at the screen and asked what I was looking at. I told her that these were photos of how people store their batteries. She proclaimed that I am the lamest man on the planet. That's not going to stop me from reading this entire thread!


----------



## alfreddajero (May 8, 2010)

Hey, just tell here its a good way to keep stock....and when the power goes out and you have all your lights on she will appreciate all the batts you have for all them lights.


----------



## Conan (May 9, 2010)

Batou00159 said:


> Nice to see somone else using Gp Ultra batts :twothumbs the storage is excellent



Thank you!  The GP Ultra batteries are used for the remotes of my car alarms.


----------



## zipplet (May 9, 2010)

GP Ultras are pretty good, I also stock the 12V variety for use with a couple of good pieces of text equipment (Atlas ESR and Atlas component analyzer).

My storage is still a mess, I'll try to tidy and post pics


----------



## BatteryCharger (May 11, 2010)

A big thanks to USPS....


----------



## don.gwapo (May 11, 2010)

Just a simple bucket for storing my batteries. Chargers and DMM on other bucket.


----------



## spencer (May 11, 2010)

BatteryCharger said:


> A big thanks to USPS....



WOWOWOW! How many and what for?


----------



## kramer5150 (May 11, 2010)

BatteryCharger said:


> A big thanks to USPS....



lovecpf


----------



## core (May 11, 2010)

spencer said:


> WOWOWOW! How many and what for?



Yeah I'd sure like to know what all those are for too. Oh my lordie. How on earth could a person maintain those on a regular basis?

I like the label... "Charged 12/17". Like they were all charged the same day. LOL no way.

I'm in utter awe. That sure would make a nice fire. Mmmmmm.


----------



## BatteryCharger (May 12, 2010)

LOL, it's all part of my evil plan to take over the world. :naughty: Those batteries have been in a 'holding pattern' since December 'cause my 4 cell charger is busy with the other 4 boxes full.  I think it's up to something like 1200 now. Let's just say I know a guy who gets them nearly free because the packaging got damaged.

I think I'm gonna need another charger. :sick2:


----------



## InHisName (May 12, 2010)

BatteryCharger said:


> LOL, it's all part of my evil plan to take over the world. :naughty: Those batteries have been in a 'holding pattern' since December 'cause my 4 cell charger is busy with the other 4 boxes full.  I think it's up to something like 1200 now. Let's just say I know a guy who gets them nearly free because the packaging got damaged.
> 
> I think I'm gonna need another charger. :sick2:


So that's why you chose the name of "BatteryCharger". You are nearing 8 hours a day changing batteries, charging batteries, analyzing batteries, etc. Wow its been over FIVE months since 12/17 and you haven't gotten to this box??

You still haven't mentioned what the batteries are used for since Dec. Please make it more useful than 'discharge testing' or 'self-discharge'.

As to your source of what appears to be Duraloops, if you're being still inundated, pass some onto us, here! Check out the USPS box for $4.95 to anywhere in US. A little bubble wrap or old newspaper and maybe 15 or 20 could fit into there. I'd be OVERJOYED to paypal you $5 or so to offset your costs.


----------



## BatteryCharger (May 12, 2010)

InHisName said:


> You are nearing 8 hours a day changing batteries, charging batteries, analyzing batteries, etc. Wow its been over FIVE months since 12/17 and you haven't gotten to this box??


Pretty much. :green: Each battery gets cycled at least 3 times and then I check the capacity. What you don't see in the pic is that every one of those batteries is labeled with it's capacity...

Those batteries have been just collecting dust since december, when I finally get around to it I can see how well several hundred different samples held a charge.

Eventually they will be made into several 12-24v battery packs. It's nice having so many batteries since I can match each pack very very closely. I may have to trade some of them in for another charger or 10 around here, or they'll probably go rotten before I can charge them all!


----------



## Black Rose (May 12, 2010)

BatteryCharger said:


> A big thanks to USPS....


I thought I had a lot of rechargeables...WOW


----------



## TakeTheActive (May 18, 2010)

HKJ said:


> ...


What's your SOURCE (and COST) for these AAA and AA holders?

Is that C at the bottom?


----------



## John_Galt (May 18, 2010)

TakeTheActive said:


> What's your SOURCE (and COST) for these AAA and AA holders?
> 
> Is that C at the bottom?



You can find the AA/CR123 holders at countycomm.com

The bottom holder is for 4 CR123's


----------



## HKJ (May 18, 2010)

TakeTheActive said:


> What's your SOURCE (and COST) for these AAA and AA holders?
> 
> Is that C at the bottom?



I got them from Tools Aviation, but I have also seen them at Lighthound

The bottom one is for CR123 batteries, but they also have C and D holders


----------



## Batou00159 (May 26, 2010)

BatteryCharger said:


> A big thanks to USPS....



How many?


----------



## fishinfool (May 26, 2010)

BatteryCharger said:


> A big thanks to USPS....


 
*Can I be your friend?*


----------



## 8Fishes (May 27, 2010)

Batou00159 said:


> How many?



I would guess that box to the be 7x7x10 size.

7" across holds 12 batteries
10" depth holds 17 batteries
204 batteries in a single "row", and we have 3 rows....

612 odd duraloops by my math


----------



## BatteryCharger (May 27, 2010)

8Fishes said:


> I would guess that box to the be 7x7x10 size.
> 
> 7" across holds 12 batteries
> 10" depth holds 17 batteries
> ...



You're good. :laughing: Each row actually holds exactly 150 batteries. In that pic there are 264 total Duraloops and maybe 75 Duracell 2650s. But that's only one of the boxes...


----------



## Halfpint (Oct 16, 2010)

cckw said:


> I know this is an old thread but this may help someone. the white boxes made for AA, have rubber inside for a good fit I really like those. I got them some time ago and haven't seen them anywhere since.



For more of those `white' boxes that hold 12 AAs try looking here:

http://www.batteryjunction.com/all-cases.html

You *might* also like the ones for the CR123s they also sell.

And then there is always this place with the other `hard' cases they sell. 

http://www.inanycase.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=Batteries

I use the Kahki/Smoke CR123 cases and a couple 2 - 3 of the AA `BATUCAs' when I am going some place for awhile and just want to only carry a few batteries and not my whole `stash'. {VB GRIN!}



> the other boxes are for rifle ammunition. Reloaders use them.. You can get them at Cabelas, Bass Pro, etc. or at a gun show. I don't want to tell you what caliber to buy because what may fit in one brand of box may be too tight in another brand. Just take some batteries with you and test fit. these were $2.00 & $2.50 at a gun show.


As for using the `ammo boxes'... Hmmmmmmm... I *like* it! I wonder how some of the 20rnd `slip top' cases would work as a substitute for 3 of the `BATUCas'? Since I generally use AAs for my scanner radios and one uses 2 and the other 4 AAs that would give me a weekend's worth of serious `railfan' scanning in pretty much the same space as 2 `BATUCAs' VS the 3 I usually drag along. Thanks for the idea! [YEAH!}


----------



## 4tified (Jan 28, 2012)

I know this thread is older than dirt, but I wanted to show off my custom storage box...

-$10 "Really Useful Box" with snap lid, 2.5L http://www.ryman.co.uk/0161208720/Really-Useful-Box-Cable-Tidy-25L-Tray/Product
-Supreem Foam (leftovers from Dell server rack switch packaging). Cut to size.
-3/8th inch copper pipe (to make the holes). You can sharpen the end with a file and spin it like a screwdriver to make the holes. Makes nice, clean cuts in the foam.

Holds around 70+ AA/AAA/CR123 batteries.


----------



## tobrien (Jan 28, 2012)

4tified said:


> I know this thread is older than dirt, but I wanted to show off my custom storage box...
> 
> -$10 "Really Use Box" with snap lid, 2.5L http://www.ryman.co.uk/0161208720/Really-Useful-Box-Cable-Tidy-25L-Tray/Product
> -Supreem Foam (leftovers from Dell server rack switch packaging). Cut to size.
> ...


very nice man, you did an awesome job!

here's my Pelican 1020 for my small(er) collection (this isn't all of my batteries, as some are in my lights and the rest of my 123s and AAs/14500s are in those PowerPax magazines hah):

notice how it fits 18650 and 17670 cells very well with room to squeeze in CR123As up top to make a snug fit:





closed:





p.s.: I wouldn't have known the 1020 was the size I wanted had it not been for the AWESOME customer service at Battery Junction.


----------



## 4tified (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks!

I quite like those Pelican cases, and was about to pull the trigger on a 1060, but needed something a little bigger, but not quite as durable. Those Pelican's are some solid cases!


----------



## LEDite (Jan 28, 2012)

I store hundreds of the 18650 cells I distribute in these boxes:






They hold 25 cells securely.

They are made by Berry Mfg. to hold shotgun shells.

LEDite


----------



## hemdale (Jan 28, 2012)

Are these PowerPax ?






HKJ said:


> I do not have big boxes for battery storage, but use these for most of my batteries:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Echo63 (Jan 29, 2012)

cckw said:


> I know this is an old thread but this may help someone. the white boxes made for AA, have rubber inside for a good fit I really like those. I got them some time ago and haven't seen them anywhere since.
> 
> the other boxes are for rifle ammunition. Reloaders use them.. You can get them at Cabelas, Bass Pro, etc. or at a gun show. I don't want to tell you what caliber to buy because what may fit in one brand of box may be too tight in another brand. Just take some batteries with you and test fit. these were $2.00 & $2.50 at a gun show.
> 
> As a funny story: Notice the letter R written on the closed one? My GF asked about that. I explained the R is for rechargeable (which it is). Then I added that for the other box I should put an R on it for "Regular" batteries.... perhaps funnier if you were there.



Just throwing this out there, as I notice you have full and empty on the boxes.
If you get used to putting them in nipple up when charged and nipple down when flat you don't need the notes (or just draw a picture of the nipple up or down)
Your can also easily find the charged ones in the dark by feel.

I use a similar system at work with my flash battery's (using the cardboard boxes the cells come in)
4 nipples up is a new packet, 2up2down is a half used packet (to be used up in a flashlight, or remote control) and one up one down one up one down, are dead - to be disposed of in the recycling box when I get back to the office


----------



## Glock 22 (Jan 29, 2012)

Here is some pic of my Pelican 1010 Micro Case Series it holds 15 batteries the color is smoke. Tough built awsome I like the foam inserts it's just a great case in my book.


----------



## HKJ (Jan 29, 2012)

hemdale said:


> Are these PowerPax ?



They are from "Tools Aviation" and I have also see the name "PowerPax" in the description.


----------



## hemdale (Jan 29, 2012)

HKJ said:


> They are from "Tools Aviation" and I have also see the name "PowerPax" in the description.



Ok great, that's what I think of buying to store my batteries. Are you happy with them ? I saw there is a moonlight model that glows in the dark...quite handy I suppose.


----------



## Samy (Jan 29, 2012)

hemdale said:


> Ok great, that's what I think of buying to store my batteries. Are you happy with them ? I saw there is a moonlight model that glows in the dark...quite handy I suppose.



I have the powerpax holders in olive green. I love them and use them daily.

Cheers


----------



## 4tified (Jan 29, 2012)

GLOCK 22 said:


> Here is some pic of my Pelican 1010 Micro Case Series it holds 15 batteries the color is smoke. Tough built awsome I like the foam inserts it's just a great case in my book.



Nice for on-the-go! I might pick one of those up for storing some spare's in the truck.


----------



## jgray3690 (Jan 29, 2012)

What great ideas.
thanks


----------



## Glock 22 (Jan 29, 2012)

*4tified *and *jgray3690* :welcome: :thumbsup:


----------



## tobrien (Jan 29, 2012)

4tified said:


> Nice for on-the-go! I might pick one of those up for storing some spare's in the truck.


in case you need a link: http://www.batteryjunction.com/pelican-cases.html

BatteryJunction is so legit


----------



## 4tified (Jan 29, 2012)

tobrien said:


> in case you need a link: http://www.batteryjunction.com/pelican-cases.html
> 
> BatteryJunction is so legit



Thanks!


----------



## Websniper (Jan 29, 2012)

Can anyone confirm reports of the Tools Aviation holders being rough on batteries? I've hear of damaged covers and such do to too tight of a fit.

I would care for alkalines, but that would not be good for eneloops.


----------



## HKJ (Jan 29, 2012)

hemdale said:


> Ok great, that's what I think of buying to store my batteries. Are you happy with them ? I saw there is a moonlight model that glows in the dark...quite handy I suppose.



I like them and have been using them for a few years. I have not had any serious problems with damaged wrapper on the batteries.


----------



## Wrend (Jan 29, 2012)

Going to look for some ammo cases pretty soon now. I need one that will hold about 100 AAs and another that will hold about 100 AAAs to keep them organized in their proper sets and in order of when they were charged.


----------



## tobrien (Jan 31, 2012)

Websniper said:


> Can anyone confirm reports of the Tools Aviation holders being rough on batteries? I've hear of damaged covers and such do to too tight of a fit.
> 
> I would care for alkalines, but that would not be good for eneloops.


they _can_ be with regards to scratching the labels slightly. my AW RCR123s and 14500s get a little bit of a nick on the stickers/labels because of the tab that holds in the battery upon my sliding the cells out. it only seems to happen on my AW batteries, but then again, they're the only powerpax-sized batteries I own haha


----------



## beegdaddy (Feb 2, 2012)

Here's mine. Got it at a discount store for less than $2...


----------



## hemdale (Feb 2, 2012)

Just got the PowerPax 12xAA and 6xAAA Moonshine versions...fantastic. It glows so much in the dark you wonder why you need a flashlight !


----------



## tobrien (Feb 3, 2012)

hemdale said:


> Just got the PowerPax 12xAA and 6xAAA Moonshine versions...fantastic. It glows so much in the dark you wonder why you need a flashlight !


so the moonshine looks good in daylight and when it glows?


----------



## hemdale (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## space-cowboy (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## DisrupTer911 (Feb 3, 2012)

Love powerpax and the dot line cases


----------



## kwak (Feb 3, 2012)

My NiMh cells just go in plastic cases to suit their size.

I store my Lithium based cells in either a few of these.








Or one of these 






They are then stored in either the fireplace or in a terracotta pot on the balcony.


----------

